# Epiphany



## Don Ratcliff

I just noticed that you people trade and sell wood and stuff on this site. That's crazy! Who would'a thunked it... 

All this time I thought you would randomly post cool pictures of wood and stuff because you enjoyed my witty comments, that a thread was an open challenge to Crack wise... 

Once I become a MMM'r (middle Merican mainlander) I will not make jokes, I'll be as grumpy and serious as you people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just noticed that you people trade and sell wood and stuff on this site. That's crazy! Who would'a thunked it...
> 
> All this time I thought you would randomly post cool pictures of wood and stuff because you enjoyed my witty comments, that a thread was an open challenge to Crack wise...
> 
> Once I become a MMM'r (middle Merican mainlander) I will not make jokes, I'll be as grumpy and serious as you people.



Stop by. I'll give you lessons.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

I am tellin ya, the salt air does somethin to those coasters.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

And you'll have spend hours of your time figuring how to update your profile. Well since you're moving in the middle of winter you'll have lots of indoor time to learn it!! Just ask you're new neighbors to "show me" the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> And you'll have spend hours of your time figuring how to update your profile. Well since you're moving in the middle of winter you'll have lots of indoor time to learn it!! Just ask you're new neighbors to "show me" the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Stop by. I'll give you lessons.


How to be grumpy? I think I'll just let it naturally happen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Kansas City, MO
Friday 9:00 PM
Clear with periodic clouds





8-13
°F°F | °C°C
Precipitation: 0%
Humidity: 71%
Wind: 0 mph0 km/h
Temperature - May kill imported Islanders
or cause severe bluing to one's nether regions.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Spinartist said:


> Kansas City, MO
> Friday 9:00 PM
> Clear with periodic clouds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-13
> °F°F | °C°C
> Precipitation: 0%
> Humidity: 71%
> Wind: 0 mph0 km/h
> Temperature - May kill imported Islanders
> or cause severe bluing to one's nether regions.



Don, You did pack your shorts??


----------



## DKMD

When did Don post witty comments?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Don, You did pack your shorts??


I have my board shorts and my long-sleeved rash guard. That's good enough right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> When did Don post witty comments?


Who pissed in your cheerios this morning?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC

An epiphany on Epiphany, how cool!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> Who pissed in your cheerios this morning?



What else was I gonna do? We're out of milk...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> When did Don post witty comments?


Good point!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Don, You did pack your shorts??



With what?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> With what?


I think we just found the third wise man.

Merry Christmas all!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> I think we just found the third wise man.
> 
> Merry Christmas all!



You're just noticing this now? Sheesh....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

So I googled images "Hawaiian in the snow" to find a nice picture for Don and you should see what comes up...make me wonder if this is the reason for Don's behavior.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Mike1950 said:


> Don, You did pack your shorts??




Oh, it'll be short when he get to that freezing weather!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

do not worry Don- they plow the roads

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> So I googled images "Hawaiian in the snow" to find a nice picture for Don and you should see what comes up...make me wonder if this is the reason for Don's behavior.


Wow! I didn't see any Hawaiians or snow. To expel your wonderful those images have nothing at all to do with my behavior. Thanks to Nancy Reagan I just say no.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CWS

I have always felt sorry for Don. I always thought he may be a little slow but moving from the island to mid west in winter. Well just say'in

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> I have always felt sorry for Don. I always thought he may be a little slow but moving from the island to mid west in winter. Well just say'in


In all seriousness, Paradise is a mindset. I see thousands of people every year come to maui and think it's the best place on earth and half as many think this place is awful. To all who think I'm nuts you prolly have never lived in Hawaii. Yes it's beautiful and yes the weather is really good most of the time. 

Downside is the cost of living, people save for years to spend a week here and still are shocked by the price. Our wake up was being in contract to buy a 748 sq' house that was basically a takedown for 420k. You cannot create wealth here. We are moving to a highly rated city that is the most affordable to buy houses that I can turn into rentals as well as get our forever home that is the ranch.

Mock me for leaving the weather but do it knowing it's the smartest move for my family.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 4 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> In all seriousness, Paradise is a mindset. I see thousands of people every year come to maui and think it's the best place on earth and half as many think this place is awful. To all who think I'm nuts you prolly have never lived in Hawaii. Yes it's beautiful and yes the weather is really good most of the time.
> 
> Downside is the cost of living, people save for years to spend a week here and still are shocked by the price. Our wake up was being in contract to buy a 748 sq' house that was basically a takedown for 420k. You cannot create wealth here. We are moving to a highly rated city that is the most affordable to buy houses that I can turn into rentals as well as get our forever home that is the ranch.
> 
> Mock me for leaving the weather but do it knowing it's the smartest move for my family.



Hold it-- Just playing around- No mocking. I live where houses are still- Gulp reasonable. I guess. I like the 4 seasons and have absolutely no desire to move. I know some one who lives there- prices are insane. Enjoy your trip and new home.... :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC

What Mike said. And we think you're "off" for plenty of other reasons, the move is just a good excuse to razz you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | +Karma 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Honey locust

Reactions: Way Cool 11


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Honey locust
> 
> View attachment 120004
> 
> View attachment 120005



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950

and remember- you have that view this AM- me this one 0 this AM- going to warm up but 2 weeks of white stuff coming..... out sitting room window...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## pinky

Don, I hear you on the cost of living. I left for other reasons though. I lived on Oahu for almost 10 years. '89 - '98. It was the best. I didn't need the 4 seasons and still don't. One good one all year works just fine. My oldest was born there and my wife was preggo with #2 when we decided to raise them back in Wi. No regrets, they got to know their grandparents, aunts, uncles, and such. Much better school system but every winter I wonder why we left. Hate the cold. Great people in Hawaii and I have plenty of local bruddahs I still talk to regularly. Coincidently, one of my best friends is a local boy who now live in KC. His brother lives on Maui. By chance, do you know Derek Kalaiwaa?
Had it made there, owned a place on the water in Hawaii Kai, boat out the back door. Life was good! Now I have 4 teenagersand wondering what the hell happened. 4 more years and I will be done with the high school years. Kids will have to come find me and the wife down in Marco Island, Fl. That's the next stop. BTW, you will get some snow and cold but not too bad. You will adjust but you will always look back.Not only that but the prettiest wood in the world is in Hawaii. Hope your filling a container with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

pinky said:


> Don, I hear you on the cost of living. I left for other reasons though. I lived on Oahu for almost 10 years. '89 - '98. It was the best. I didn't need the 4 seasons and still don't. One good one all year works just fine. My oldest was born there and my wife was preggo with #2 when we decided to raise them back in Wi. No regrets, they got to know their grandparents, aunts, uncles, and such. Much better school system but every winter I wonder why we left. Hate the cold. Great people in Hawaii and I have plenty of local bruddahs I still talk to regularly. Coincidently, one of my best friends is a local boy who now live in KC. His brother lives on Maui. By chance, do you know Derek Kalaiwaa?
> Had it made there, owned a place on the water in Hawaii Kai, boat out the back door. Life was good! Now I have 4 teenagersand wondering what the hell happened. 4 more years and I will be done with the high school years. Kids will have to come find me and the wife down in Marco Island, Fl. That's the next stop. BTW, you will get some snow and cold but not too bad. You will adjust but you will always look back.Not only that but the prettiest wood in the world is in Hawaii. Hope your filling a container with it.


Thank you. No I don't know Derek but that's funny how small the world is. There are things we will miss but there are things we will gain. As far as wood goes I have a 20' container that is 2/3rds full of wood and tools already on the way there. When I run out I have friends that will hook me up with another container.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky

When is that container landing in KC? Due for a visit to my buddy, Fran.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

pinky said:


> When is that container landing in KC? Due for a visit to my buddy, Fran.


I'm going to need help unloading it. Looking for a "will work for wood" kind of helper...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky

VERY TEMPTING!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

pinky said:


> VERY TEMPTING!!!!


Can you hear me now?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950

sweet pieces of koa

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky

Loud and Clear!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pinky

Don
Is that one slab a beach find? I found a big post on the beach once that was filled with holes/tunnels from what I believe were sea worms. At least that is what someone told me.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

pinky said:


> Don
> Is that one slab a beach find? I found a big post on the beach once that was filled with holes/tunnels from what I believe were sea worms. At least that is what someone told me.


That's Birdseye eucalyptus. Makes a nice paddle.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD

I agree with the others... we wouldn't poke fun unless we actually were considering thinking about possibly sort of liking you...

Although winter is stupid, the other three seasons aren't too shabby. I like this part of the world, and although the ocean is pretty, I can't imagine living in a tourist destination for very long. I'm way too frugal(wife says cheap) to pay upwards of 500/sq ft for a house... no place is worth that kind of money!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> I agree with the others... we wouldn't poke fun unless we actually were considering thinking about possibly sort of liking you...
> 
> Although winter is stupid, the other three seasons aren't too shabby. I like this part of the world, and although the ocean is pretty, I can't imagine living in a tourist destination for very long. I'm way too frugal(wife says cheap) to pay upwards of 500/sq ft for a house... no place is worth that kind of money!


The crazy part is the house we were going to buy (for the location was valued at 560k) is single wall construction. It's something I didn't know existed outside of the forts I built as a kid. The walls are 1 3/16" thick. If you put a nail in the wall to hang a picture it's likely to have sunlight come through.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pinky

David, the difference is, in Hawaii you don't spend so much time in your house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

pinky said:


> The difference is, in Hawaii you don't spend so much time in your house.


I don't like the sand or the sun so I spend all my time in the shop. I'm a great island dweller lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pinky

You no local, you one haole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Birds eye euc is cool. I have some bees wing i am going to have to try. Sure is hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't like the sand or the sun so I spend all my time in the shop. I'm a great island dweller lol


I agree and with david, it would be ok for a couple weeks. Then , let me out a here. We get in the truck and drive 500 miles. Sure cant do that there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pinky

Swim, surf, fish, snorkel, it ain't for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950

pinky said:


> Swim, surf, fish, snorkel, it ain't for everyone.


I like to fish, the rest of it you can have.


----------



## CWS

CWS said:


> I have always felt sorry for Don. I always thought he may be a little slow but moving from the island to mid west in winter. Well just say'in


I understand Don. We all do what is nessary to support our families. Any chance we could unload that container during AAW convention. Wish all the best to you and your family during your move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> I understand Don. We all do what is nessary to support our families. Any chance we could unload that container during AAW convention. Wish all the best to you and your family during your move.


That's in TN I think. It will be about that time but not in that state.


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's in TN I think. It will be about that time but not in that state.




No silly, the AAW symposium is in Kansas City , KS. this June!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

pinky said:


> You no local, you one haole.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's Birdseye eucalyptus. Makes a nice paddle.
> 
> View attachment 120014



I wonder how them things are gonna work for shoveling snow!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Brink

pinky said:


> David, the difference is, in Hawaii you don't spend so much time in your house.



Oh, I've heard of those swinger neighborhoods

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pinky

Don Ratcliff said:


>



So what cuz, you like go KC?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> In all seriousness, Paradise is a mindset. I see thousands of people every year come to maui and think it's the best place on earth and half as many think this place is awful. To all who think I'm nuts you prolly have never lived in Hawaii. Yes it's beautiful and yes the weather is really good most of the time.
> 
> Downside is the cost of living, people save for years to spend a week here and still are shocked by the price. Our wake up was being in contract to buy a 748 sq' house that was basically a takedown for 420k. You cannot create wealth here. We are moving to a highly rated city that is the most affordable to buy houses that I can turn into rentals as well as get our forever home that is the ranch.
> 
> Mock me for leaving the weather but do it knowing it's the smartest move for my family.



You should've come here Don. Cost of living is WAY lower, and we don't have that evil white powder! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> I understand Don. We all do what is nessary to support our families. Any chance we could unload that container during AAW convention. Wish all the best to you and your family during your move.


No...



Spinartist said:


> No silly, the AAW symposium is in Kansas City , KS. this June!!!!


Are you going to it?



Brink said:


> Oh, I've heard of those swinger neighborhoods


Of course you have, you're on the mailing list...



Tony said:


> You should've come here Don. Cost of living is WAY lower, and we don't have that evil white powder! Tony


I can see over the snow when I walk so it doesn't bother me that much...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Now that's just hurtful.......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Now that's just hurtful.......


Sorry Tony...

But...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sorry Tony...
> 
> But...
> 
> View attachment 120094



Really Don? A lame 70s meme is the best you got??? Now I'm just disappointed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> View attachment 120095



See, that's how you do it @Don Ratcliff!


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Really Don? A lame 70s meme is the best you got??? Now I'm just disappointed.




Try 1985 . What were you smoking??

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Try 1985 . What were you smoking??



I guess some good stuff. I was in HS in 1985, lot if that time I don't remember too well!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Try 1985 . What were you smoking??



Probably Hawaiian in the snow

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> View attachment 120095





Tony said:


> See, that's how you do it @Don Ratcliff!



Ahh yes, the creative use of a millennial response when proving ones point. #adulting #grownup #nothankyou

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ahh yes, the creative use of a millennial response when proving ones point. #adulting #grownup #nothankyou



You've smoked too much Maui Wowi, I'm WAY too old to be a Millennial! Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I just saw the new avatar for @Brink and I can safely say I will not be sleeping anymore...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just saw the new avatar for @Brink and I can safely say I will not be sleeping anymore...



That is rather disturbing......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> That is rather disturbing......



It is! Humans can die after two weeks without sleep

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> It is! Humans can die after two weeks without sleep


I'll risk it... please stop posting... I am thankful for the small screen of my phone.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> No...
> 
> 
> Are you going to it?




Yes I'm planning to be at the AAW symposium in KC in June

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Yes I'm planning to be at the AAW symposium in KC in June



Lee, you ought to blow that one off and come hang out with the cool kids in Waco at SWAT in August. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Lee, you ought to blow that one off and come hang out with the cool kids in Waco at SWAT in August. Tony




Or do both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> .. please stop posting... .



Not until I get paid

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I guess some good stuff. I was in HS in 1985, lot if that time I don't remember too well!



HS in 85- just a pup..... and were you like @Tclem and had a 6 yr HS program.....  ...................  .........

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> HS in 85- just a pup..... and were you like @Tclem and had a 6 yr HS program.....  ...................  .........



That's true. The reason is so much more has happened that we had to learn about since you were in school. You know, the invention of fire, the wheel, etc.!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> That's true. The reason is so much more has happened that we had to learn about since you were in school. You know, the invention of fire, the wheel, etc.!


WHATTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> HS in 85- just a pup..... and were you like @Tclem and had a 6 yr HS program.....  ...................  .........


Just because you went to school with Moses doesn't mean we are pups

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tclem said:


> Just because you went to school with Moses doesn't mean we are pups


Actually it does and unlike you goofballs, I'll take being considered a puppy to Mike. It puts me in good company; Steven hawking, George Washington, Jesus...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Yes I'm planning to be at the AAW symposium in KC in June


Awesome, we should have ano extra room by then so you have a place to stay. (I think)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Actually it does and unlike you goifballs, I'll take being considered a puppy to Mike. It puts me in good company; Steven hawking, George Washington, Jesus...



WHATTTTT ...........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> WHATTTTT ...........


I agree with you and nut kick... how rude...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I agree with you and nut kick... how rude...


 
tell ya what is rude- another 4-5" of snow- This is getting out of hand.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Calm down, I'm bringing the sunshine in a couple weeks...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

Brink said:


> Not until I get paid


Isn.t there a moderator who can do something about this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Awesome, we should have ano extra room by then so you have a place to stay. (I think)




That works fer me??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Mike1950 said:


> tell ya what is rude- another 4-5" of snow- This is getting out of hand.....
> 
> View attachment 120158




Dang, & you still haven't picked all your apples yet!!!


----------



## Spinartist

Brink said:


> Not until I get paid




$1.58 ... Wait... we don't negotiate with terrorists !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Lee, you ought to blow that one off and come hang out with the cool kids in Waco at SWAT in August. Tony




I been going to apply to demo at SWAT!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Lee, you ought to blow that one off and come hang out with the cool kids in Waco at SWAT in August. Tony


Is my invite being engraved still?


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is my invite being engraved still?




AAW symposium has top priority kid!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is my invite being engraved still?



If you would come Don, I will roll out the red carpet for you. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Isn.t there a moderator who can do something about this.



There is....and I'm laughing....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

CWS said:


> Isn.t there a moderator who can do something about this.



If there was, don't you think they would have paid me to leave by now?


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## CWS

Brink said:


> If there was, don't you think they would have paid me to leave by now?


We don't want you to leave Just change your avatar please. How much will it take, maybe we could take up a collection

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

CWS said:


> We don't want you to leave Just change your avatar please. How much will it take, maybe we could take up a collection



I'm just getting feedback on my possible first tattoo.
Maybe a tree growing there would be better?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> I'm just getting feedback on my possible first tattoo.
> Maybe a tree growing there would be better?


DON'T wanna know what grows there, thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

SENC said:


> DON'T wanna know what grows there, thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> I'm just getting feedback on my possible first tattoo.
> Maybe a tree growing there would be better?





 

If you go to the woodworking show next week, I can shove my hand down the backside of your pants and have the wife take a pic, just so you get a visual...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 120214
> 
> If you go to the woodworking show next week, I can shove my hand down the backside of your pants and have the wife take a pic, just so you get a visual...



That is a visual I certainly don't want! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Recording such events on camera will come back to haunt you for years on the internet, I don't think you want to go there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Recording such events on camera will come back to haunt you for years on the internet, I don't think you want to go there!


He offers to stick his arm down the pants of the monkey and photo evidence is what you think should be the primary concern? Psychological help should be the primary concern like, tetanus booster a close second...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Where's the moderators. This is getting kinky!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Where's the moderators. This is getting kinky!!!


Who do you think is grabbing the monkey by the tail?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> If you go to the woodworking show next week ...


Just remembered, I have something planned for next weekend. Won't be able to get to the show. So sorry.

Really, I won't be there.

Not at the time you and Brink are, anyway.

When will you be there, again?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 120214
> 
> If you go to the woodworking show next week, I can shove my hand down the backside of your pants and have the wife take a pic, just so you get a visual...




Is that tattoo really a Lichtenstein burn gone wrong??!!??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Is that tattoo really a Lichtenstein burn gone wrong??!!??


Marc, "I can burn wood"
Us, "You cant cut a 45 how are you going to burn wood?"
Marc, "Hold my beer"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Marc, "I can burn wood"
> Us, "You cant cut a 45 how are you going to burn wood?"
> Marc, "Hold my beer"



He borrowed your transformer didn't he?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Tony

My wife if almost to San Antonio right now and she picked up a new hat. Here is her fb post;





You're state has moved up a few on my visit scale now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tony
> 
> My wife if almost to San Antonio right now and she picked up a new hat. Here is her fb post;
> 
> View attachment 120294
> 
> You're state has moved up a few on my visit scale now...


You do realize San Antonio is not on the way to Missouri, right?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Tony... Go lock your shop quick!! The crazy islander has sent an undercover operative to try and find all the good stuff buried in your shop!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Tony... Go lock your shop quick!! The crazy islander has sent an undercover operative to try and find all the good stuff buried in your shop!



You've seen pictures Rocky, it'll be March before she gets halfway through the rubble!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

If she'll clean it up while searchin, it might be worth lettin her cart off a suitcase or two!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Hardy harhar... yes mainlander she knows it's not a direct path to kc. She is being honored at a convention there for some of the stuff she does. So she had to take the long way. She had her assistant meet her in Oakland to help drive.

I don't think there's room in the car for a pen blank so your safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

You got one of those models too!? 

Mine will pack the car to the point she has room in the floorboard for her feet and that's it, on a 10 - 12 hour trip; and she only wears about a size 5 or 6 shoe. She sits over there and can't hardly breathe; can't move her feet without rearranging the floorboard. And, she'll pack the backseat so that her 80 year old mother doesn't have any more room than that either.

And, then... She'll ask me if I'm getting tired, and if I want her to drive?! I tell her, "I'd have to ride on the damn roof, or put my feet on the dash one, because there isn't room for them in the floorboard."

4 years in a row we went to Mississippi to spend Thanksgiving with the in-laws. The first 3 years the mother-in-law HAD to go Christmas Shopping at Wally World on the big Black Friday sale. And, she'd buy everyone down here in Florida Christmas present*S*. Back of the Highlander was so damn full, you'd have to push her all the way in to the middle of the back seat, then slam the door quick before it blew her out of there. You could just forget that little mirror on the inside of the windshield, you couldn't see daylight in it without tools to remove it from it's fixed position on the windshield. Finally hooked up the lawn mower trailer and loaded 2 cargo boxes on it, so I had 84 cubic feet of dry storage space outside of the car. It just totally did her in! In my having removed all potential incentive for pissing me off on the trip home, the women refused to go Christmas shopping that trip.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Check out the casuarina glauca tree burl...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Check out the ironwood burl...
> 
> View attachment 120302




Don, 

That thing have pine needles??

Lee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> Don,
> 
> That thing have pine needles??
> 
> Lee




It looks a lot like Australian Pine which we have a lot of here. Massive burls the size if small cars. Hardest stuff around. Never heard it called Ironwood. Its about as hard as iron though.
We tell the new woodturners not to try, but they always try it once then say, "I'm never doing that again!"

I took my Hilti gun, loaded a #3 GREEN LOAD & a 2 1/2" nail & shot it in my woodturning studio concrete floor. It went in 1 & 1/2". I loaded it again, same load & nail and shot it in an Australian Pine log. It went in the same 1 & 1/2" . Hard stuff!!!!


----------



## rocky1

I tried to get some of those Australian Pines to grow up here, kept a couple alive for about 9 - 10 months, then it turned off good and cold and they crashed on me.


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> I tried to get some of those Australian Pines to grow up here, kept a couple alive for about 9 - 10 months, then it turned off good and cold and they crashed on me.




They're considered an invasive nuisance tree in Florida. Tree cutters charge extra to cut em down cause they're so darn hard!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> It looks a lot like Australian Pine which we have a lot of here. Massive burls the size if small cars. Hardest stuff around. Never heard it called Ironwood. Its about as hard as iron though.
> We tell the new woodturners not to try, but they always try it once then say, "I'm never doing that again!"
> 
> I took my Hilti gun, loaded a #3 GREEN LOAD & a 2 1/2" nail & shot it in my woodturning studio concrete floor. It went in 1 & 1/2". I loaded it again, same load & nail and shot it in an Australian Pine log. It went in the same 1 & 1/2" . Hard stuff!!!!


I asked a guy running a line trimmer for the county on oahu what the tree was and he said ironwood. It could very well be something else but it is hard as a rock. I have worked with it on a paddle. Never again...


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, after I transplanted them I looked them up, and said, "uh-oh!" Planted them up here in the yard next to the shop so they were a long way from getting away from me. Do they produce seed? Most of what I found seemed to have shot up off the roots. I do remember they aren't actually a pine; what would seem to be needles, are actually leaves.

Found a little patch of them hid in an orange grove over around Wachula, pulled a few, wrapped the roots in wet shop towels, and stuffed them in the truck. Had one root about 8 ft. long that had 4 - 5 shoots off it 3 - 6 ft. high. A second that was maybe 4 - 5 feet long with 2 - 4 shoots. And, they did really well for awhile. But alas... Twas not to be.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> I asked a guy running a line trimmer for the county on oahu what the tree was and he said ironwood. It could very well be something else but it is hard as a rock. I have worked with it on a paddle. Never again...



http://www.evergladescisma.org/the-dirty-dozen/australian-pine/

Few pictures there... Hard saying Wikipedia says there are 17 different species in the family.

The one I was after had needles like the one bottom of the page here...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> http://www.evergladescisma.org/the-dirty-dozen/australian-pine/
> 
> Few pictures there... Hard saying Wikipedia says there are 17 different species in the family.
> 
> The one I was after had needles like the one bottom of the page here...


None of those are close. It doesn't get any cones on it that I have ever seen. I'll try to find a pic


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Spinartist @rocky1

casuarina glauca tree

You are correct, it is not an ironwood just harder than iron...

Same tree you have in fl.


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, if you read up on them a little, some wannabe tree genius scattered them all over the globe thinking they'd help stop islands and beaches from eroding, but they really don't help. They shade out all other undergrowth, have poor root structure and don't stabilize the soil well, thereby help contribute to erosion.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Hawaii has a rat problem, the wisdom was to import a mongoose that would kill and eat rats. However rats are nocturnal and the mongoose are not. They did breed and multiply so now we have double the rodent problem... I'll take the trees...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

We have the answer to your rodent problem...

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/nonnatives/python/hunting/


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> We have the answer to your rodent problem...
> 
> http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/nonnatives/python/hunting/




We gots all of them down here.


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> None of those are close. It doesn't get any cones on it that I have ever seen. I'll try to find a pic




The seed cones are small. Less than an inch long.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> We have the answer to your rodent problem...
> 
> http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/nonnatives/python/hunting/


There's are no snakes at all of any kind on any of the islands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

